# New to Breaking Bad



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never seen the show before until now, and I have to say I'm insanely surprised.

I like Bryan Cranston's acting. Of course, like a lot of people, I mainly know him from Malcolm in the Middle. But when I was first downloading Breaking Bad, I had no idea that he was in it. And now that I watched a few episodes, I can't see how they could have picked a better actor.

I get that the first season is about him having cancer and he makes meth to sell so he can support his family, is that what all the seasons are about mainly, like the main plot of the show?


----------



## Sefi (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes that's the basic plot of the show.  It's one of my favorite shows to come out in recent years thanks to the great writing and actors they picked.  Don't worry about it getting boring or repetative, they keep things... interesting lets say .

Favorite quote from the show:  "They're not rocks, they're minerals!"


----------



## cosmiccow (Mar 1, 2012)

This show is awesome. Amazing characters get thrown into a bazillion grotesque situations.

The acting is so good I just keep watching even through the slower episodes.

My only gripe is, I want to buy it on BluRay which isn't released yet. SO I had to download the HD rips.

Everyone (above the age of 16 ) go watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh man I love _Breaking Bad_.  I don't watch much TV at all, but this is the first show in a long time for which I've watched every episode back to back.  I spent 4 days straight watching every season during my summer break last year.

Wait until you see the twins.  Those are some seriously effed up dudes.

And Gus 

Waiting for the final season is torture D:


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm just like you Densetsu. Love this show. Have every episode on my PC. I thought the series was over until I found this thread. Now to do some detective work 

**Update** 16 new episodes!!!


----------



## undyingforce (Mar 5, 2012)

The whole show so far is superb. AMC has some of my favortie shows which include Breaking Bad, Mad Men & Walking Dead.

Want to check out The Killing.

Oh this is BS!  You stole my avatar!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 5, 2012)

WTF IS THIS?  YOU STOLE MY AVATAR AND MY POST!?!?!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2012)

Breaking Bad is a pretty cool show. Just started watching it and I'm enjoying it (S02E07).

And man, this scene.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 9, 2012)

I usually read a bit about a series and then I try it and most of the time I ended up loving the series but somehow Breaking Bad and Dexter I couldn`t get into at all... and I watched like 5 episodes each and just could find it entertaining.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> I usually read a bit about a series and then I try it and most of the time I ended up loving the series but somehow Breaking Bad and Dexter I couldn`t get into at all... and I watched like 5 episodes each and just could find it entertaining.



Well the two of them are both rather similar, although they progress in different directions character wise.

Dexter is about the main character developing to be a better person. He goes from being rather cold and emotionless to really starting to care about his family and stuff like that.

Breaking Bad is about the main character developing into a worse person. He eventually succumbs to greed and money as he continues to make drugs even when he's able to pay for his treatment and have his family set for life.

Both shows are pretty good though, I really need to get back into Breaking Bad. It's all on Netflix so I really don't have any excuse.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2012)

Season 5 is here baby!








Watched the premiere and it was good.

Walt is really turning into a monster.


Spoiler



Especially with Ted and what he said to Saul, _"We_'_re Done When I Say_ So”


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

I finished season four yesterday and was gonna watch the first episode of season five but I accidentally turned it off.

I felt that season four ended so nicely that I really don't know if I wanted another season. I mean it had some cliffhangers but most of it was wrapped up. Now this feels like another "clean up" season. Like I think it was probably from the middle of season two to the middle of season three that felt so boring. Basically when Walt isn't cooking meth, it feels kinda dull.

Also, don't watch AMC. They're fucking pricks. I'm watching AMC and then decide "LOL LET'S ADVERTISE BREAKING BAD WITH A GIGANTIC SPOILER"



Spoiler



For the record they keep replaying the scene where Gus gets blown up so I'm like "FUCKING GREAT JOB" and could see his death coming from a mile away.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I finished season four yesterday and was gonna watch the first episode of season five but I accidentally turned it off.
> 
> I felt that season four ended so nicely that I really don't know if I wanted another season. I mean it had some cliffhangers but most of it was wrapped up. Now this feels like another "clean up" season. Like I think it was probably from the middle of season two to the middle of season three that felt so boring. Basically when Walt isn't cooking meth, it feels kinda dull.
> 
> ...


The first episode of season 5 was good but it was more of a clean up, like you said.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

No one else is watching Breaking Bad?



(minor S05E03 spoilers)



Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, don't watch AMC. They're fucking pricks. I'm watching AMC and then decide "LOL LET'S ADVERTISE BREAKING BAD WITH A GIGANTIC SPOILER"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a shit spoiler. The finale with him was really good.



Spoiler



Especially since they made him walk out of the room at first so the viewer thought he was alive


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 2, 2012)

Still watching it, episode 3 was good, I like the new cook method, though it will have to change, else 



Spoiler



Walt will end up killing Mike...Probs will happen either way, maybe a series finale...



TBH, with the way Dexter ended last season, I can see that being so much more interesting than Breaking Bad...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2012)

I just started the series a few days ago. the first episodes and such are really good.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2012)

I've just finished the second season, currently downloading the third.
Holy fucking shit this series so far looks amazing!


Spoiler



HAHA! YOU ACTUALLY THOUGHT THAT THIS WAS A SPOILER? SILLY YOU!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Aug 2, 2012)

Walt seems different in season 5. They needed to bring season 5 out sooner than they actually did. I'm still watching it though, as I have been since season1 episode 1.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2012)

My only complaint with the show is that it feels really slow at times. Like the show is very interesting when Walt's cooking meth but when he's not, it's kinda dull. It's just him playing clean up and it's kinda boring. The show has you hooked when he is cooking though.

Personally though I feel like the show should have ended on season four, the ending left just enough open for speculation but it tied up most things.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone watch episode 4? I found it pretty damn good. Also, considering the episode title this really isn't a spoiler: Was it vege bacon again? I'm seriously curious xD.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 6, 2012)

I finished the first season


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I watched the latest episode. Honestly, I was rooting for Walt up until this episode. I think he's finally gone bonkers.




Spoiler



He has the opportunity to collect *$5 MILLION DOLLARS* and be back with his family...and he refuses.


He's whistling right after the death of the kid which honestly makes it seem like he doesn't care (even if he tries to give that impression to Jesse, oh ho ho, I COULDN'T SLEEP).



He's simply not a likeable character anymore.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> So I watched the latest episode. Honestly, I was rooting for Walt up until this episode. I think he's finally gone bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jesse has really transformed, especially over the last season and a half, into the conscience of the show while Walt has devolved into a power-hungry, selfish criminal.  Honestly, it's what they've been hinting at since the beginning.  Walt has always been very close-minded and ultra competitive.  He started out with "good intentions" in trying to provide for his family after he's gone, but once he got a taste of the power and fame associated with being "the guy with the blue meth" he's refused to give it up.

Jesse, meanwhile, has gone from a doped out punk kid to an intelligent, problem solving chemist over the past few years.

From the moment Walt's cancer went into remission I've believed that the show is going to end with it returning just at the point he thinks he's going to "win"...  After these past few episodes though, I can see Jesse killing him, whether it be to end Walt's obsessive need to build his empire or out of pity when Walt's cancer returns...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm at a loss for words.

This episode.


THIS GODDAMN EPISODE.



Spoiler



Yeah, I disliked him before but he crossed a line this episode. Killing fucking Mike. Walt's ego.


I just hope Jesse manages to get away from all of this scot-free.








Mike.
:C


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 28, 2012)

The last episode I watched was "Fly" where they spent the whole episode trying to kill the fly. I was on a huge Breaking Bad binge, then I took a break from it. I really love Bryan Cranston's acting, and to me Jesse is just getting better and better.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The last episode I watched was "Fly" where they spent the whole episode trying to kill the fly. I was on a huge Breaking Bad binge, then I took a break from it. I really love Bryan Cranston's acting, and to me Jesse is just getting better and better.


I remember that episode, had me laughing like crazy. Looking back, both Walt and Jesse have changed so much.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 28, 2012)

The recent episode was fucked.

This is the final season for the show right?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

Icealote said:


> The recent episode was fucked.
> 
> This is the final season for the show right?


Yeah but there are two halves of 8, so a 16 episode season iirc.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope its a decent ending for the series... not some bullshit Soprano type.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 28, 2012)

Just started 3 days ago, love it!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 28, 2012)

Spoiler



The series will end with Walt dieing and Skylar writig a book about Breaking Bad.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > The last episode I watched was "Fly" where they spent the whole episode trying to kill the fly. I was on a huge Breaking Bad binge, then I took a break from it. I really love Bryan Cranston's acting, and to me Jesse is just getting better and better.
> ...


Yep, Jesse is much more mature (shown when Walt was insulting him in this episode and telling him that he has nothing yet he didn't fight and instead left) and Walt has turned into a monster.

Walt broke bad while Jesse _broke good_?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

I never realized how many times Jesse actually says bitch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMR-VBN7NyM


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2012)

soulx said:


> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that episode, had me laughing like crazy. Looking back, both Walt and Jesse have changed so much.
> ...


Yeah, I'm actually wondering if Walt even cared 



Spoiler



about Tod shooting the kid, I know he was talking to Jesse about it and he claimed he was upset, but I highly doubt he was.


----------



## injected11 (Aug 30, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...





Spoiler



Their first cook after the kid gets killed made this painfully obvious. Jesse is all stressed over it, Walt claims the dead kid bothers him too, and tells Jesse he can take the night off to clear his head. Jesse packs up his stuff and passes the tent, inside which Walt is happily whistling while he works.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 6, 2012)

Shit going down next (half?) season.



Spoiler



So Hank knows. This is going to be interesting.


Also...












Art.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm almost caught up in the show. I'm in Season 4 and I just finished the episode where Jesse and Walt get into a fist fight because Walt had that bug on Jesse's car.

Why won't this show stop getting good?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm almost caught up in the show. I'm in Season 4 and I just finished the episode where Jesse and Walt get into a fist fight because Walt had that bug on Jesse's car.
> 
> Why won't this show stop getting good?


It gets even better. Keep watching.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost caught up in the show. I'm in Season 4 and I just finished the episode where Jesse and Walt get into a fist fight because Walt had that bug on Jesse's car.
> ...



Oh I heard. Everybody keeps telling me that the season 4 finale is a doozy of an episode and will leave me shocked.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love to catch up on this series but I never have the time. Do you guys watch Breaking Bad on T.V. episode hosting sites or just torrent the episodes?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I would love to catch up on this series but I never have the time. Do you guys watch Breaking Bad on T.V. episode hosting sites or just torrent the episodes?


I just torrent them as I don't have AMC but if you have a Netflix account, you can get caught up. From there, you can just download the rest.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2012)

Alright, i just burned through the entire series (so far, anyway) so I can join in the discussion. Holy shit-snacks is this show good. I don't know how they've managed to pull it off, and I'm guessing black magic may be involved at some level, but it is damned good.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I finished season four yesterday and was gonna watch the first episode of season five but I accidentally turned it off.
> 
> I felt that season four ended so nicely that I really don't know if I wanted another season. I mean it had some cliffhangers but most of it was wrapped up. Now this feels like another "clean up" season. Like I think it was probably from the middle of season two to the middle of season three that felt so boring. Basically when Walt isn't cooking meth, it feels kinda dull.



I'm going to disagree with you there. Like, how could it end right there? That would be like ending Hamlet or Macbeth at Act 4 (5 seasons/5 acts... well played, Vince Gilligan).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I'm going to disagree with you there. Like, how could it end right there? That would be like ending Hamlet or Macbeth at Act 4 (5 seasons/5 acts... well played, Vince Gilligan).



I mean it had some openness but it wrapped up the story and left plenty to speculation. As Walt put it, "he won." I mean now it feels like it'll be another season of clean up.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to disagree with you there. Like, how could it end right there? That would be like ending Hamlet or Macbeth at Act 4 (5 seasons/5 acts... well played, Vince Gilligan).
> ...



Walt might have won with Gus, but the whole show? Walt's pretty much a tragic hero (or tragic antihero) right down to the bone. Without his eventual downfall and self-realization, the story just wouldn't be complete.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

Spoiler










When I saw that, I was like "WHAT THE FUCK IS IT GOING TO TAKE TO KILL THIS GUY?!"


----------



## DukeDizko (Sep 20, 2012)

So no one has posted this yet? Ok!



Wonderful...

Btw, it spoilers Seasons 1-4...in a way...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2012)

Breaking Bad is a very, very serious show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkTDilC-860


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Breaking Bad is a very, very serious show.




Wow, first shot? Damn, talk about... uh,,, luck?

I would have laughed if everybody saw the pizza go up and started cheering and laughing and all the noise they made just ruined the shot.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 28, 2012)

I got tired of it. I didnt feel like mustering up the energy before every episode to get though it. I got tired of all the grotesque situations and how utterly stupid Walt's partner is. Maybe its a great show but its not for me.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I got tired of it. I didnt feel like mustering up the energy before every episode to get though it. I got tired of all the grotesque situations and how utterly stupid Walt's partner is. Maybe its a great show but its not for me.



I'm curious... how far into the show did you get?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 28, 2012)

Like somewhere around halfway though the second season. If find Walt's motives questionable and I mean common sense tell me nothing in this is going to end well.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah, got it. As for how questionable Walt's motives are, that is pretty much the point. Jesse is abrasive, sure, but he's not a simple character (in either sense of the word). He has a whole lot of hidden depths and facets that are revealed over the course of the show; there's a good reason Aaron Paul won two Emmys in a row for the role. The show is essentially a tragedy, and the situations Walt faces only get uglier and uglier, so if those two aspects bug you, then that would definitely hamper your enjoyment of the show.

I'd encourage you to keep with it (I liked the second season as much as the rest of the show, but for those who didn't, the third season is supposed to pick up considerably), but that's up to you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Like somewhere around halfway though the second season. If find Walt's motives questionable and I mean common sense tell me nothing in this is going to end well.



Season 2 wasn't the best. But you will grow to love Jesse has he goes through a lot of trouble and you see him how he deals with it. Yeah in the first couple seasons he was a moron, but by the fourth season, he's such a strong character that it's unbelievable.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Its cool. I dont really think ill be continuing it. Its just not for me. But I certainly appreciate it and how many Emmys its won.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ~


Yo, spoiler that shit. You're going to really ruin that end for someone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > ~
> ...



OHMUHGAWWWWW! FIIINE YES YOUR MAJESTY!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

Thought people might like this...



Spoiler


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Thought people might like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ahh, the powerpuff girls, it's been a really long time since I last watched that...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

Interesting fan theory...



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry for the double post and bump, but I figured this thread was the best place for the news.

Mythbusters will be doing a Breaking Bad-inspired episode.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2012)




----------

